# Paramedic/RN Bridge Program?



## laina66 (May 24, 2008)

does anyone have any information about a paramedic/RN bridge program in the northeast? 
I plan on going into emergency medicince--nursing---but someone had said it would be better to move on from a basic to paramedic and then take a bridge course...
help?!:wacko:


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 24, 2008)

Why? Finally, most of our Paramedic programs have decreased in number from those that want to be a "Paramedic to RN"... As one, I can say it would be similar to saying .. "I want to be a x-ray tech to a respiratory therapist"... Both are two distinct separate professions, with very little in comparison.

It does not make sense. A person spends one year to obtain their Paramedic, and then two years to obtain their "general education" if they did not obtain their Associate as a Paramedic. As well, most require at the least 1-2 years as an active Paramedic before applying to a nursing program. They are comparing Paramedics as LPN's... Most bridge programs only save you one semester, and then most require courses before applying to the programs such as ..Intro to Nursing,  Focus on Nursing, etc. to teach and test over basic Nursing skills (care plans, assessment, etc.), so realistically it may not even save anytime at all. 

My suggestion is as one that has both multiple degrees and teach at a bridge program, is if you want to be a nurse.. go to nursing school. If you are a Paramedic with an associate degree and you want to pursue a different career for a part time or security, change in profession, then research bridge programs. 

I highly suggest one research the profession, and their desires really in detail before deciding upon programs. 

Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (May 24, 2008)

Excelsior college has an online program.  Although Rid is right.  You should take the full program.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 25, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Excelsior college has an online program.  Although Rid is right.  You should take the full program.



WARNING: Be VERY, VERY, cautious of Excelsior or any on-line! Many states do NOT accept your RN (even if you are licensed in one state). Each state requires you give your school number (where you graduate) and the original state you were licensed in. They then will review your credentials and decide if you will receive a license or not. It is not a sure thing... Yes, there are some states that do NOT accept Excelsior and some on-line graduates... so be very careful and cautious. 

As well, many Universities also do NOT accept Excelsior as a science degree (it is a liberal arts university) and may require additional courses for graduation or even acceptance. There are several that enter the program and very few that finish it. 

R/r 911


----------



## laina66 (May 25, 2008)

I am planning on becoming a paramedic either way because there is nothing I love more than riding the ambulance...and it will most likely be helpful in the future of persuing a nursing career.
Is it possible to do both?


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 25, 2008)

Yes, it is very possible to do both but unfortunately you will find out most do not continue. I am not bragging, but considered to be one of the few that went back to the field full time after nursing. Most drop out of EMS, understandably due to the pay is not even half the salary, working hours is usually twice as long, and truthfully elements of the field (environment-heat, cold, violence, etc) is no longer there.

Sure, I can admit it is fun, but those with families and responsibilities immediately find out, working over time at >$55.00 hr sure beats the $10.00-12.00 an hour in EMS. Again, one can do what they really want (obviously, I did) but most find out it is hard. 

Yes, you can go to Paramedic school first if you want.. but why? Go obtain your RN, you will then have the essential basics of A & P, microbiology, chemistry, etc. This will assist you in your studies, and as well usually most focus your clinical time in EMS rather in hospital areas. 

I wish you the best of the luck !

R/r 911


----------



## laina66 (May 25, 2008)

I wouldn't ride EMS for the pay...if I can get a few extra bucks...great. But mainly I would do it for the love of doing it. (As would my boyfriend)
We'll see I guess...:blush:


----------



## lovely (Apr 23, 2010)

can you do nursing and then be an emt at the same time? i mean, having two jobs, would that be possible? how's the scheduling system for emts there? and for nurses there? i am an RN and also an EMT. i just want to know if it would be possible to take those 2 jobs at a time


----------



## EMT012 (Jun 9, 2010)

*RN to Paramedic*

I'm currently taking pre-req classes for entry into the paramedic program. However I'm also considering (prior to going to the paramedic program) taking the LPN and RN classes. The pre-reqs I need for paramedic are also required for the LPN and RN classes, such as chemistry, cells bio, A/P courses, medical terminology, and microbiology, along with psychology and I can get my AA all at once. (the college Nursing program I'm considering requires all of these classes, however A/P and Med Terminology are apart of it, and required for Paramedic school) I can hit two birds with one stone, prior to going to Paramedic school. 

As for Paramedic/RN jobs, usually if you work on a major ambulance (American Medical Response) for example, you can use both your RN and Paramedic skills in the same setting. Their is also Helicopter RN/Medic, and Volunteer Medic with RN being a full time job. Just depends on where your at. 

I do currently work as an EMT-B (volunteer and paid) while going to school. 

@ Lovely, yes it is possible to do Nursing and be an EMT at the same time. It is hard and you have to schedule your time carefully. The one's I know are carrying a full work load at college, working 24-48 hr shifts, doing clinicals, and other stuff at the same time. Usually I'll see them at work during down time, doing homework and college work. I do know one EMT-B/RN who works at both the ambulance and hospital. I believe she only works part-time on the ambulance and full time at the hospital, but her scheduling always changes.

_______________________________
EMT-B, CPR/AED/First Aid Instructor:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 9, 2010)

*LOL way to revive this years old thread*

look at the timestamps yo.



EMT012 said:


> I'm currently taking pre-req classes for entry into the paramedic program. However I'm also considering (prior to going to the paramedic program) taking the LPN and RN classes. The pre-reqs I need for paramedic are also required for the LPN and RN classes, such as chemistry, cells bio, A/P courses, medical terminology, and microbiology, along with psychology and I can get my AA all at once. (the college Nursing program I'm considering requires all of these classes, however A/P and Med Terminology are apart of it, and required for Paramedic school) I can hit two birds with one stone, prior to going to Paramedic school.
> 
> As for Paramedic/RN jobs, usually if you work on a major ambulance (American Medical Response) for example, you can use both your RN and Paramedic skills in the same setting. Their is also Helicopter RN/Medic, and Volunteer Medic with RN being a full time job. Just depends on where your at.
> 
> ...


----------

